
Show HN: The first incremental game on the blockchain - louismerlin
http://blinc.click
======
mesozoic
Not really a game I think. There are no game like features. It seems it is
nothing bug a sink for ether at this point. As an avid fan of incremental
games I was interested but there is nothing there.

